# Erfahrung mit Wasserfeder??



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2004)

Ich habe heute beim Dehner die __ Wasserfeder (Hottonia palustris) entdeckt.Auf dem Bildchen mit der beschriebung hat sie ganz toll ausgesehn und deswegen hab ich sie gleich mal für einen meiner kleinen Pflanzenteiche mitgenommen.Jetzt überlege ich ,ob ich sie auch in meine Fisch-"Pfütze" setzen kann:

Kann jemand etwas über diese Pflanze sagen,wuchert sie,eignet sie sich für Fischteiche,dichter bewuchs???

Als Pflanzzone ist bei der Wasserfeder die Schwimmpflanzenzone angeben.Wie kann ich mir vorstellen wie die wächst (ist das eine schwimmpflanze ,ist sie am boden verankert,frei schwimmend???).....


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo Lorenz,

was ich schreibe, musst Du mit Vorsicht geniessen: Ich wohne in Südfrankreich, habe Sonne im Überfluss, im Winter - wenn überhaupt - einmal tageweise eine dünne Eisschicht. Bei mir ist die __ Wasserfeder eine sehr robuste Pflanze, die sich nicht übermässig ausbreitet, aber in Wassertiefen bis -20 cm und sogar im Bachlauf üppig gedeiht. Überwinterung (wenn man dickes Eis erwarten muss) ist ganz einfach: Einige Stengel in kleine Töpfchen mit Sand (oder feinem Kies) pflanzen und in eine Wanne mit Wasser stellen. Frostfrei und hell (frostfreies Gewächshaus ist ideal) ausserhalb des Teiches überwintern. Von daher ist es nicht schlecht, die Wasserfeder in flache Körbe zu pflanzen. Bilden sehr schnell Wurzeln und können im nächsten Frühling wieder ausgepflanzt werden.  Fazit: Robuste und sehr ansehnliche Wasserpflanze.

Inwieweit sich Fische daran vergreifen, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2004)

Dann hol ich mir einfach noch ein oder zwei für den Überlauf vom Pflanzenfilter zum Teich und setze sie da in eine flache schale........

Mal sehen was daraus wird!!

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
kann es sein,dass du die __ Wasserfeder(Hottonia) mit der __ Papageienfeder (Myriophyllum) verwechselst?
Denn die Wasserfeder ist soweit ich weiss winterhart!
Sie zählt zu den Primelgewächsen,dagegen ist die Papageienfeder ein __ Tausendblatt....


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

das einzige Problem mit der __ Wasserfeder liegt in der Wasserhärte. Wenn das Wasser zu hart ist, dann zerfällt diese schöne Pflanze ganz einfach. Winterhärte ist dagegen überhaupt kein Thema.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2004)

Dann hol ich sie jetzt wieder aus der Schale raus und pflanz sie einfach so in den Boden.Wenn sie gut wächst hol ich mir dann noch ein oder zwei für den Fischteich

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
hallo Lorenz,
hallo alle anderen,

grober Fehler - natürlich habe ich die Pflanzen wie von steev beschrieben verwechselt...   

Sorry, soll nicht wieder vorkommen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

